# iPhone 6 qui surchauffe et batterie qui se vide



## spermo (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai mon iPhone 6 black 128go depuis le 19 septembre. Quelques jours après il a commencé à chauffer de façon préoccupante (en surfant sur safari par exemple). De plus, la batterie ne tenait vraiment pas longtemps (11h en total dont moins de 4h en utilisation). J'ai essayé pas mal de choses (arrêt du GPS, ne pas autoriser les apps en tache de fond etc...) sans succès depuis plusieurs semaines.
Aujourd'hui je pense avoir trouvé la cause du problème. J'ai supprimé complètement l'application "iMonitor for ios8" (qui est un widget à afficher dans le centre de notification) et tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre (plus du tout de surchauffe et la batterie tient 2 fois plus longtemps).
Il doit y avoir des bugs avec le système de widgets d'ios8...

Le but de mon message est de prévenir les personnes qui pourraient avoir le meme problème de surchauffe. Essayez de supprimer les apps avec des widgets (désactiver simplement le widget dans le centre de notification n'a pas réglé le problème, j'ai du supprimer complètement l'application du telephone)
En espérant que cela soit vraiment la cause du problème...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

spermo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai mon iPhone 6 black 128go depuis le 19 septembre. Quelques jours après il a commencé à chauffer de façon préoccupante (en surfant sur safari par exemple). De plus, la batterie ne tenait vraiment pas longtemps (11h en total dont moins de 4h en utilisation). J'ai essayé pas mal de choses (arrêt du GPS, ne pas autoriser les apps en tache de fond etc...) sans succès depuis plusieurs semaines.
> Aujourd'hui je pense avoir trouvé la cause du problème. J'ai supprimé complètement l'application "iMonitor for ios8" (qui est un widget à afficher dans le centre de notification) et tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre (plus du tout de surchauffe et la batterie tient 2 fois plus longtemps).
> Il doit y avoir des bugs avec le système de widgets d'ios8...
> ...



Merci de ton information


----------



## cillab (14 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
de toute façon il se trouvent , que de nombreux réglages type luminosité annimations et activation de fonctions que nous n'utilisons pas,bouffent ta batterie
vide ton grenier et ta batterie se portera mieux


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> de toute façon il se trouvent , que de nombreux réglages type luminosité annimations et activation de fonctions que nous n'utilisons pas,bouffent ta batterie
> vide ton grenier et ta batterie se portera mieux



Il ne faut quand meme pas tout vider


----------



## cillab (14 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il ne faut quand meme pas tout vider




tu ne garde que la fonction tel SMS MAILS  la BOUSSOLE (pour ne pas te perdre)
et les podcasts RTL de LAURENT GERRA  le rest est inutile voila


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> tu ne garde que la fonction tel SMS MAILS  la BOUSSOLE (pour ne pas te perdre)
> et les podcasts RTL de LAURENT GERRA  le rest est inutile voila



Tiens , j'ai jamais utiliser les podcasts


----------



## jbriss02 (20 Novembre 2014)

Depuis plusieurs jour la décharge me parait anormale sur mon iphone 6 . J'en suis venue a restaurer l'iphone comme un nouveau tout droit sortie de l'usine.
J'ai réinstaller uniquement Facebook et Instagram , et configurer 2 compte mails .

En une dizaine d'heure je perd 50% d'autonomie . J'ai juste le wifi activé et mode ne pas déranger.

En gros sans utiliser l'iphone 6 il tient meme pas 24h .. qu'en pensez vous ? cela me parait vraiment faible


----------



## woashadgva (23 Novembre 2014)

De mon cote c etait l app........macge qui faisait surchauffe mon iphone et vidait la batterie. Je m en suis aperçu car la roulette de chargement arrêtait pas de clignoter.  J ai supprimé l app puis réinstallé tout bon. Par contre a l époque avec mon iPhone 5 jamais trouvé le problème. Il tenait 10h Max. Apple a jamais rien voulu savoir. Mon 6 tient largement la journée. Je perds 25pct  si je le touche peu en 14h.env,


----------

